# Surface Grinder Wheel storage rack



## Janderso (Oct 26, 2022)

I’ve slowly added to my collection over the past four years.
The wheels were stored in a cardboard box. Since I’m not a woodworker and my shop is fully enclosed and climate controlled, I chose to make a rack.

Nothing fancy, it does the job.


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 26, 2022)

Nice, reminds me of a rack for toast


----------



## benmychree (Oct 26, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I’ve slowly added to my collection over the past four years.
> The wheels were stored in a cardboard box. Since I’m not a woodworker and my shop is fully enclosed and climate controlled, I chose to make a rack.
> 
> Nothing fancy, it does the job.


I see that it looks like you have hubs for all of them ----- pricey! I find that I really don't need more than a couple of wheels mounted, but have more hubs waiting ---


----------



## Janderso (Oct 26, 2022)

benmychree said:


> I see that it looks like you have hubs for all of them ----- pricey! I find that I really don't need more than a couple of wheels mounted, but have more hubs waiting ---


Yes, The Sopko hubs do get pricey for sure.
I've decided I have enough hubs, I also have a good selection of wheels for most everything I have done so far.
This grinding thing has many challenges and many rewards.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 26, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Yes, The Sopko hubs do get pricey for sure.
> I've decided I have enough hubs, I also have a good selection of wheels for most everything I have done so far.
> This grinding thing has many challenges and many rewards.


I have picked most of mine off EB, much cheaper than Sopko.


----------



## brino (Oct 26, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Nice, reminds me of a rack for toast



I was thinking an old rack for 33rpm records...... but that would make me old.....


----------



## benmychree (Oct 26, 2022)

brino said:


> I was thinking an old rack for 33rpm records...... but that would make me old.....


Could be worse, you could be thinking of 78s ---


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 26, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Nice, reminds me of a rack for toast


Dish drainer rack.


----------

